# Probleme mit emerge (World-Updates/preserved-rebuild/Blocks)

## 4d69636861656c

Hallo *,

ich habe aktuell leider das Problem, dass ich mein System mit "emerge -avuDN @world" nicht mehr erfolgreich aktualisieren kann. Da ich Gentoo noch nicht sehr lange benutzte und außerdem noch relativ jung bin, komme ich gerade einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Wenn ich "emerge -avuDN @world" ausführe bricht es abrupt ab (Ausgabe gekürzt):

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 274) x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1

 * gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1 --disable-maintainer-mode

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for intltool >= 0.40.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.16.3

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2804:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 2001:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1' '--disable-maintainer-mode'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/systemd-208-r2:

 * It's recommended to set an empty value to the following kernel config option:

 * CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

 *   CONFIG_FANOTIFY:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FHANDLE:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

 * Messages for package x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1:

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2804:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 2001:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1' '--disable-maintainer-mode'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1'

```

Dies sieht für mich so aus, als würde einfach eine Bibliothek fehlen ("checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool").

Dies habe ich durch das Ausführen von "emerge -pvuDN @preserved-rebuild" zu lösen versucht, bekomme allerdings einige ungelöste Blocks (Ausgabe gekürzt):

```

[blocks B      ] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gdm-3.8 ("<gnome-base/gdm-3.8" is blocking gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.10.1)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 ("<gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)

Total: 194 packages (101 upgrades, 56 new, 28 in new slots, 9 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 26,790 kB

Conflict: 16 blocks (5 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server:0

  (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.10.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.10.4:=[weather?] required by (mail-client/evolution-3.10.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.6 required by (dev-python/evolution-python-2.32.0::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/libgweather:2

  (dev-libs/libgweather-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgweather-3.9.5:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/libgweather-2.90.1:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

gnome-base/gnome-panel:0

  (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    gnome-base/gnome-panel[bonobo] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0-r3::gentoo, installed)

    gnome-base/gnome-panel[bonobo] required by (net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.28.2::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.31.2[bonobo] required by (gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    gnome-base/gnome-panel[bonobo] required by (gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

gnome-base/nautilus:0

  (gnome-base/nautilus-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/nautilus-3.1.90 required by (gnome-extra/sushi-3.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <gnome-base/nautilus-3 required by (app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.91 required by (media-sound/sound-juicer-2.32.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.91:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.11.91 required by (media-sound/sound-juicer-2.32.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    gnome-base/gnome-control-center:2 required by @preserved-rebuild

    gnome-base/gnome-control-center required by (gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.2[gnome-online-accounts(+)] required by (net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.0:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.5.91 required by (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-2.91.92 required by (mail-client/evolution-3.10.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4 required by (x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (net-libs/glib-networking-2.38.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-0.1.0 required by (media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-0.1.7 required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (sys-apps/baobab-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (media-video/totem-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.0 required by (gnome-base/nautilus-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas required by (gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.6.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-2.91.92 required by (media-gfx/eog-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.9.91 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.9.91.1 required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon required by (gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.3[colord?,policykit] (>=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.3[colord,policykit]) required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen, die Blocks bzw. das Problem an sich zu lösen?

PS: Kennt zufällig jemand gute Links (Deutsch oder Englisch) zu Gentoo (z. B. Portage, Blocks) - (das Handbuch hab ich natürlich schon gelesen aber der Abschnitt über Blocks scheint mir relativ kurz).

PPS: Ich habe mal folgende Ausgaben weggelassen, da sie mir nicht wichtig erschienen - kann sie bei Bedarf aber auch gerne nachliefern:

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/work/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/config.log 

emerge --info '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'

emerge -pqv '=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1::gentoo'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/build.log

/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.10.1/temp/environment

```

----------

## Christian99

du hast schon die richtige Stelle des problems erkannt:

```
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool 
```

wenn aber das  bei einem perlmodul passiert, dann musst du nicht @preserved-rebuild machen, sondern 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 ausführen. das behebt meistens das problem.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

installier mal bitte das folgende Paket per Hand, falls der perl-cleaner das nicht bereits gemacht hat...

```

[I] dev-perl/XML-Parser

     Available versions:  2.410.0 ~2.410.0-r1

     Installed versions:  2.410.0(04:19:25 06.02.2014)

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/XML-Parser/

     Description:         A Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## 4d69636861656c

Vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten!

@bbgermany: vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber der perl-cleaner hat das Modul bereits installiert gehabt (wie du schon vermutet hast).

```

/ # emerge --search XML-Parser

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : XML-Parser ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-perl/XML-Parser

      Latest version available: 2.410.0

      Latest version installed: 2.410.0

      Size of files: 232 kB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/dist/XML-Parser/

      Description:   A Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-1 GPL-2 GPL-3 )

```

@Christian99: vielen Dank - hat funktioniert (hat aber auch gedauert   :Very Happy:   (Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz))

Ich werde dann erst mal abwarten, ob der Rest erfolgreich kompiliert wird (272 Pakete - könnte auf dem uralten PC gut 8h dauern) und mich dann nach Möglichkeit wieder melden (ist mein Schul-PC und ich weiß nicht ob der Zugang über Portweiterleitung+SSH+screen funktionieren wird).

PS: Ich bekomme (bzw. bekam) am Ende von emerge immer folgende Ausgabe:

```

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/libpng-1.6.8

 *  - /usr/lib/libpng15.so.15

 *  - /usr/lib/libpng15.so.15.17.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/gs (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/spuunmux (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.6/modules-Q16/coders/png.so (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.8.6.8)

 *      used by 10 other files

>>> package: dev-libs/libcdio-0.90-r1

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio_cdda.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio_cdda.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gvfsd-cdda (gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio.so.13

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio.so.13.0.0

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gvfsd-cdda (gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio_paranoia.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libcdio_paranoia.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gvfsd-cdda (gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1)

>>> package: media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r3

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8.0.2

 *      used by /usr/bin/eog (media-gfx/eog-2.32.1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/gs (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/jpegicc (media-libs/lcms-1.19)

 *      used by 16 other files

>>> package: dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libprotobuf.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib/libprotobuf.so.7.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome (www-client/chromium-31.0.1650.57)

>>> package: dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1

 *  - /usr/lib/libjson.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libjson.so.0.0.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/pacat (media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/pacmd (media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/pactl (media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1)

 *      used by 86 other files

>>> package: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r3

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.14

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.14.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/evolution (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/evolution-settings (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 48 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libegroupwise-1.2.so.13

 *  - /usr/lib/libegroupwise-1.2.so.13.0.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-groupwise-features.so (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.8

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.8.2.2

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libetimezonedialog.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-calendar-importers.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-calendar.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 13 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.10

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.10.3.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/bug-buddy (gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.32.0-r2)

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-about-me (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.1-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 16 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-provider-1.2.so.19

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-provider-1.2.so.19.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libemformat.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libemiscwidgets.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 10 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.so.11

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.so.11.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/evolution (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/bin/evolution-settings (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 25 other files

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.19

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.19.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libecontacteditor.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/libecontactlisteditor.so.0.0.0 (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by 28 other files

>>> package: dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3

 *  - /usr/lib/libgweather.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libgweather.so.1.6.10

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-weather.so (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/clock-applet (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gweather-applet-2 (gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r2)

>>> package: dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.1-r2

 *  - /usr/lib/libgdata.so.11

 *  - /usr/lib/libgdata.so.11.0.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-google.so (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/totem/plugins/youtube/libyoutube.so (media-video/totem-2.32.0-r2)

```

Das heißt doch ich sollte noch "emerge -vuDN @preserved-rebuild" ausführen, oder? - Dann muss ich nämlich noch schauen, ob ich die Blocks gelöst bekomme.

----------

## Christian99

ohne "uDN" das macht für @preserved-rebuild keinen sinn. lies am besten mal in der manpage von emerge nach was die switches genau bedeuten.

----------

## l3u

Es reicht

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

bzw. ein

```
emerge -av @preserved-rebuild
```

Hinterher kannst du dann noch ein

```
emerge -avc
```

zum Entfernen von überflüssigen Paketen machen, kann aber gut sein, dass du vorher

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

machen musst (evtl. auch mit build-deps, emerge -avc sagt das aber an).

Grundsätzlich mal hast du aber gar keine Blocker, sondern einfach Fehler beim Bauen von Paketen. Das ist was anderes ;-)

Viel Glück einstweilen!

----------

## 4d69636861656c

Leider wurden die restlichen Pakete noch nicht alle erfolgreich aktualisiert und komme nicht weiter (ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.5::gentoo failed).

Infos:/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.5/temp/build.log

emerge -pv @preserved-rebuild

PS: Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde aber der Fernzugriff ging leider nicht (Router ausgelastet/abgestürzt).

PPS: @l3u danke für die Tipps (gilt natürlich auch für Christian99) - was die Blocker angeht meinte ich jedoch folgende Zeilen vom ersten Post:

```
[blocks B      ] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gdm-3.8 ("<gnome-base/gdm-3.8" is blocking gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.10.1)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2)

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 ("<gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3) 

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Da ich Gentoo noch nicht sehr lange benutzte und außerdem noch relativ jung bin, komme ich gerade einfach nicht mehr weiter. 

 

Hey jung sein ist ein Vorteil! Zumindest wenn man keine scheu hat Fragen zu stellen oder sich selber was zusammen zu lesen. :)

Die Antwort ist aber ganz einfach, du willst Gnome 3 installieren. Da musst du dann unbedingt die alten Gnome-2 Pakete los werden und die Abhängigkeiten aktualisieren oder entfernen die immer wieder Versuchen altes Gnome2 zeug zu ziehen.

Beispiel: gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 und gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 ah ja und das hier gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3.

```
emerge -C =gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 =gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.1.3
```

.

Eventuell musst du das ein bisschen entwirren. Bei einem erneuten emerge-Versuch --tree mit angeben, dann sieht man in der Ansicht welches Paket letztlich diesen alten Quatsch haben wollte. Also entweder musst du die dann entfernen oder aktuellere Versionen von Gnome3 in die package-keywords eintragen. Aber ich gestehe ich bin schon so lange auf unstable gnome3 das ich nicht mitbekommen hab ob gnome3 jetzt im stable tree angekommen ist.

----------

## 4d69636861656c

@ChrisJumper vielen Dank für die Antwort. Darauf wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie gekommen - hab einfach total vergessen auf die Versionen zu achten (damit passt zumindest der Titel "n00b"   :Very Happy: ).

Ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, wie man diesen Block lösen soll:

```
[blocks B      ] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3)
```

Aber da gnome-media noch von Gnome 2 ist, wird diese Funktionalität bei Gnome 3 wahrscheinlich im gnome-control-center integriert sein, weshalb die Pakete dann natürlich den gleichen Slot belegen - zumindest wenn ich Portage so langsam zu verstehen beginne. Und die anderen Blocks habe ich versucht zu lösen, indem ich die Pakete (gdm;gnome-media;gnome-power-manager) aktualisieren wollte, was natürlich zu weiteren Blocks geführt hat (sonst hätte ja sicher auch Portage die Blocks lösen können (b)).

Ich frage mich jedoch, wie das passiert ist, da ich Gnome eigentlich ganz normal mit "emerge gnome" installiert habe (wobei es schon hier Probleme gab, da die im Handbuch beschriebene Variante noch für Gnome 2 war und ich deshalb nach anderen Anleitungen suchen musste). Entweder war es ein Bug (soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde zu der Zeit als ich Gentoo installierte gerade im "stable tree" von Gnome 2 auf Gnome 3 gewechselt) oder ich hab irgendeinen Fehler dabei gemacht (war meine erste Gentoo installation und ich war etw. überfordert   :Very Happy: ).

----------

